# Favorite "Unique" Car Model?



## BatFanMan

I'm curious, with all of the showcars and unique cars that have been rendered in model kit form, does anyone have a favorite? From the Silhouette to the Popcorn Machine to all the Tom Daniel kits to...?...what is it that strikes your fancy? Can you narrow it down to one?


----------



## Steve244

Well we're talking models. I'd have to say JoHan's Chyrsler Turbine. The original not the curbside.

Detailed everything. Even the parts trees are engineered to nest together in the box.


----------



## roadrner

So many to consider, can't really say there is/was just one.  rr


----------



## NeilUnreal

Though it's not technically a show car, or even a "real" car, my favorite is AMT's AMTronic. I'd like to see more kits of concept cars and trade-show prototypes.

-Neil

p.s. Of real cars, probably Carl Casper's Undertaker.


----------



## BatFanMan

For me, the weirder, the better, which is why I think I am really drawn to some of the stuff that was based on Tom Daniel's designs, or the Hard Hat Hauler and things like that. I just love that stuff! :jest:


----------



## Capt. Krik

Geez, it's hard to pick a favorite. I'm a big fan of Tom Daniels stuff. I've got a half finished T'rantula waiting for me. I'm also eagerly awaiting the rerelease of the S'cool Bus later this year. Been wanting to rebuild that model for some time. Would love to see Revellogram rerelease Rommel's Rod. Other than the TD stuff there were a lot of great kits based on TV & movie show cars I really enjoyed. What about the original Meyers Manx Dune buggy. I don't think I've seen that kit since the late 60's.


----------



## NUM11BLADE

Wow, Tom Daniels certainly had an Imaginative mind. The Red Baron for sure, I remember building Rommel's Rod when I was a kid (Fluke has a nice one). Im trying to finnish Tom's Roarin Rail right now (it now has an interesting twist to it) a few more days till done. :freak:

The Deals Wheels stuff was neat too, I had a green VW Bug.


----------



## BatFanMan

*Rommel's Rod*

I spoke to Tom a few years ago and he informed me at the time that the tooling for RR had been destroyed. I had a chance to buy one that was partially built at a show, but passed on it at the time because the dealer was asking too much.


----------



## tr7nut

*Tom Daniels!*

LOVE Tom Daniels kits! As a member of a local car modeller's club for years i was given guff about it too. "They aren't "serious" cars you know." My favorite is probably the Red Baron, followed closely by the Boot Hill Express. The California Street Vette (Tom's car) was one i built quite a few of as well. It was one of the better fitting kits of the time i think.


----------



## BatFanMan

tr7nut said:


> ...As a member of a local car modeller's club for years i was given guff about it too. "They aren't "serious" cars you know."


Too funny, isn't it? I wish they WERE serious cars! Even so, they make great kits and as a kid, these are some of the models that really got me into modeling (besides the Aurora figure kits).


----------



## tr7nut

*Childhood memories...*

When we lived in North Kingston R.I. back about 71 or 2 we had a big custom car show at our mall. I clearly remember being afraid and awed by the Boot Hill Express and Red Baron, NEAT CARS!! My father thought the V-8 Juice can Car was just the coolest thing! Nothing else sticks out in my mind but those three, but obviously they made a lasting impression.


----------



## Mars - 1

The Hannible Twin Eight from The Great Race. I scratchbuilt one years ago, and got a card kit just the other day. Now if someone would just release a regular kit of it.(are you listening Polar Lights?)
Otherwise it would have to be Rommels Rod.


----------



## Icarus1

:thumbsup: I liked the old "T"rantula show rod the mysterion and the cosmic charger.


----------



## AFILMDUDE

I can't pick one. But here are a few of my favorites: Rommel's Rod, Boot Hill Express, Cherry Bomb, Groovy Grader, Bad Medicine and the Dragon Wagon.










I wish I could take credit for the above picture, but the last time I built a Dragon Wagon I was in 3rd or 4th grade and this is how I like to remember that it turned out.


----------



## qtan

I've been puzzling this question until my puzzler was sore. There's a lot of the crazy rods that I have built--and a lot that I haven't. Unfortunately, several of the popular choices so far are among the one's I never owned or haven't yet built. Of the one's that have passed through my hands I would have to pick (drum roll, please)...the Tijuana Taxi.


----------



## Y3a

My favorite is the Walker Models Case Steam Tractor.. 354 cast pewter parts, real wooden canopy. chain steering and all. In 1/87.


----------



## from_beyond

I like the Creepy-T & The Mummy-Machine.


----------



## MangoMan

tr7nut said:


> My favorite is probably the Red Baron, followed closely by the Boot Hill Express. The California Street Vette (Tom's car) was one i built quite a few of as well. It was one of the better fitting kits of the time i think.


Love the Red Baron, as well. Local shop's got the re-pop in the tin, I really need to pick it up.

The Street Vette was my absolute favorite model when I was in 6th grade. It fit beautifully, and mine didn't have a drop of paint on it. Molded in Color! I used to have chase scenes on my bedroom using that one and the Bandit, which was never advertised as the Bandit.

Wish I could find one of those Vettes now, when my skills have improved somewhat.


----------



## BatFanMan

*Narrowing it down...*

Okay, let's narrow this down to your favorite showcar that became a model kit...or just a model that was based on an IDEA that was a great drawing!

For mine, I'd have to go with either the Predicta or Silhouette. I think I remember reading in Boy's Life years ago how in 10 years, cars would fly, etc. One of the drawings closely resembled the Silhouette.


----------



## tr7nut

*E-Bay!*

Watch E-Bay, i don't think the Street Vette is too expensive yet. It's 1980's edition of the yellow vette wagon is probably even cheaper. I've still got one tucked away somewhere to build for me, but Pop has my best example in his office at home. It's painted metallic Ruby Red, other than that the interior is black and it does have the black trim and cragars from the original kit.


----------



## tr7nut

*Fred??*

YOU ROCK MAN! Love the Magazine! My favorite would have to be the Red Baron, period.


----------



## BatFanMan

Man, I NEVER built a DRAGON WAGON and I would LOVE to see that one come out again! Polar Lights? Are you listening?!




AFILMDUDE said:


> I can't pick one. But here are a few of my favorites: Rommel's Rod, Boot Hill Express, Cherry Bomb, Groovy Grader, Bad Medicine and the Dragon Wagon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could take credit for the above picture, but the last time I built a Dragon Wagon I was in 3rd or 4th grade and this is how I like to remember that it turned out.


----------



## BatFanMan

*Red Baron in Person*

Thanks!

Question: did you ever get to see the Red Baron in person? Also, does anyone know what happened to that car. It was REAL, right, not just a model?



tr7nut said:


> YOU ROCK MAN! Love the Magazine! My favorite would have to be the Red Baron, period.


----------



## tr7nut

Yes, it was real AND i was lucky enough to see it at the mall show in R.I. as a kid. It's pictured in several of the Hot Rod Show World magazines from years past, i think it was on the cover of the 71 Issue? It even had real vintage german machine guns on the body sides!


----------



## BatFanMan

Must have been awesome. I saw the Batmobile up close and personal once and wanted to sit in it. Of course, THAT didn't happen

However, a few years ago, while visiting Bob Butts' Fantasy Cars, they were building another Barris Batmobile and I DID get to open the door and put my foot up on the runner board.



tr7nut said:


> Yes, it was real AND i was lucky enough to see it at the mall show in R.I. as a kid. It's pictured in several of the Hot Rod Show World magazines from years past, i think it was on the cover of the 71 Issue? It even had real vintage german machine guns on the body sides!


----------



## tr7nut

*Batmobile!*

I saw the FUZZY Batmobile at the 1976 Memphis Autorama, where it was displayed proudly next to Adam West!  I would say that i have his autograph, but technically what i have is my name in his hand writing.  His pic's came with the standard autograph on them and all he had to do was write your name on it. What a rip, but as a 12 year old boy i was just thrilled to get to see him and more importantly THE CAR!!


----------



## MangoMan

I also saw the fuzzy batmobile in 1976, in San Diego. Dragged my mom across the whole fairgrounds cuz I heard it was there. I was extremely disappointed to find a fuzzy car with a play-skool phone in it. I think that was the day I started to become cynical about seeing things live that I had seen on TV.

Of course, later that same year I saw, and got the autograph of, Adam West in full Bat costume at World of Wheels! I still remember that autograph... "Jeff- From one crime fighter to another, Adam West"

*sigh*

Oh to be a kid again. :thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisW

I saw the Red Baron show rod years ago in PA - still remember that huge chrome helmit, but couldn't help noticing that it didn't quite match the curve of the kit.
Boy Fred, this is a tough one. I also leaned towards the fun-type cars over realistic ones. I was big into customizing/bashing them as well - I remember making a souped up carriage using the backs of two tijuana taxis - got the plans from one of the car model mags out at the time.
One of the first car kits I bought was the Silhouette - great car, had a heck of a time getting the trailer to look right. Iagree with the comment about AMTronic and concept cars - I'd like to see mor of that myself.


----------



## The Batman

I saw the AWESOME, shiney, perfect Batmobile in Detroit back in 1967 as a kid. Then, in later years, I saw the Fuzzy, cheap, knock-off Batmobile in Kansas City as a teenager and again in Oklahoma City in my late 20's. No comparrison. If Barris had been there in person I would have wanted to slap him silly and yell, "WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO MY CAR!!!!????!!!"

- GJS


----------



## lordraptor1

i had a weird one i bought it at a trade show and i was told it was a prototype that never made it to production. it looked like a rail gragger w/4 v-8 engines and tracks in the rear instead of tires and included photoetche parts, unfortunately it was stolen out of my car when i stopped at a gas station on the way home  i wish i could have caught the guy, who knows what it would be worth today


----------



## bigbadstu

how about the Munsters' Drag-Ula? for those who've never seen it, it's a dragster made from a coffin. i ,think> AMT did this one back in the 60's? the real car is in a museum in Pigeon Forge, TN.

Anyone else remember Zingers?


----------



## Steve244

Yeah that's a cool car. Here's  a recent thread on it from over at the PL BB.

Zingers? Is that something you eat?

(Welcome to the boards!)


----------



## crazy mike

Anything touched by Tommy Ivo :thumbsup: 

If it HAS to be a rod type vehicle--- The UncertainT :tongue:


----------



## bigbadstu

Zingers were snap-together cars in approx. 1/43 scale, but with engines closer to 1/25, usually with 2 or more superchargers. also the rear wheels were larger as well. pretty sure MPC made 'em, in the early 70's.


----------



## tr7nut

*Hey Stu!!*

Yes, the Dragula was there too. The other neat item that was in the Star Cars Museum was the Ricksha by Barris! Not in pristine condition anymore, but still it was neat to actually see the real thing. They also had the heros car from the Disney flick Condor Man, a VW powered Lazer 917. Interestingly enough mislabled as one used in the movie "Lemans" with Steve McQueen. I need to get those pics on disk so i can share them.


----------



## bigbadstu

i think the Roth Road Agent was there too, at least it was in '97. the plexiglass dome has gone opaque and the tires were rotting. might make a cool build-up, abandoned show cars. has anyone else seen the pics of the original Batmobile out behind Barris' shop, covered in dust, with the engine out? pics were from the mid -late 70's i think.


----------



## Steve244

hahahahah a show car junk yard. yup. one worthy of my (low) skills.


----------



## Zathros

*OK, Compaed to what EVERYONE Else likes , mine probably pales in comparison..My favorites would be the AMT ford Leva car, and Auroras Batmobile...*


----------



## DinoMike

OK, my favorite "One-off" cars..

Munsters Koach
Drag-U-La
"Mannix" roadster


----------



## tr7nut

*New 1971 Custom Car kit!! *

While travelling home through New Orleans i stopped in a Hobby Shop there called Hobbies West, in Westwego, La. Quite a place, though a bit frustrating because of the kits stacked everywhere. When i went to some of the back areas and started looking through older kits i managed to "need" some that belonged to the owners personal collection. Wish he had them put aside somewhere so it was easier to tell what was really for sale and what wasn't. ANYWAY, i picked up a 1971 Dragon Fly car kit still in it's original cellophane!! It was by far the oldest car kit there, but he did have a 69 Monogram Mattel 1/72 Tomcat with the painted box art still in the cellophane for $12.00!!! It's worth a visit if you are going through, but don't expect much that is older than 15 or 20 years. When i think of "OLD" kits i envision Aurora, Renwall, Pyro, Strombecker etc... Not 1983 and newer!  Does that mean i'm "OLD" too??? DON'T ANSWER THAT!! :tongue:


----------



## flyingfrets

I don't remember if they were Tom Daniels designs or not, but I liked the "Cherry Bomb", "Vandal" and even though they were real, they LOOKED like show cars, the Ford GT40's (any of them). BTW I saw 1 of the original Barris Batmobiles in Somerville NJ maybe 6 years ago. At that time, there were 2 owners of the TV cars located in Bernardsville or Basking Ridge. Yes, I too WANTED to sit in it, but of course that was a "no-no." The owner was pretty cool about answering my questions though...


----------



## AFILMDUDE

Cherry Bomb was very cool!


----------



## david-5877

Chuck Wagon, Depth Charger, Fire Truck, Firebug, Flameout, Jolly Rodger, Koo-Koo-Kar, Lil Cashbox, Lil Gypsy Wagon, Lil Hot Dogger, Lil Roamin Chariot, Lil Stogie, Lil Yeller, One Arm Bandit, Phone Booth, Royal Rail, Chopper's Block, Power Stage 8, Woodburner, Street Beast '26, T Paddy Wagon, Rommels Rod, Dragon Wagon, Tijuana Taxi, Dog Catcher, T-Bone Stake, Paddy Wagon, Boothill Express, Lil Coffin, Beer Wagon, Garbage Truck, Scool Bus and the Red Baron along with some others that have been mentioned.

David :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## AFILMDUDE

Has the Groovy Grader been mentioned yet?


----------



## Paraclete1

I liked the Dragon Wagon and KITT/KARR, but if I can only pick one, it would have to be the 66 TV Batmobile. Which I just happened to get a chance to see and sit in at a recent Sci-Fi convention last week. Of course it wasn't the real one, but close enough to satisfy me.


----------



## ost15jr

Mostly that'd be kits I built more than once (as a kid)

#1 would definately be The Red Baron

After that I'd pick (In no particular order)
Li'l Coffin
Paddy Wagon
Barnabas Vampire Van
The Bathtub
Beer Wagon
Munster's Koach (aka The BodySnatcher)
Dragula (aka The Overtaker)
Barris' Batmobile
Bond's Aston Martin DB5

:dude:


----------



## xr4sam

Bunch of good answers--here's mine:

Mark I, II, and III GT40
Mark IV (?--the "modern") GT40
Mustang Mach III
Ford 49
Ford 500
Ford GT90--The ultimate expression of the GT40. Why they didn't try to create a race car based on this car is a good question. From what I understand, it was a VERY SWEET track car.


----------



## from_beyond

Ahhhhhhh , if only ..........


----------



## ost15jr

Beyond, that would be cool !

I remember threads back when, suggesting completion of the monster rod line with . . . 

Creature's Crate
Bride's Buggy
Hunchback's Hatchback
Jekyll's Jalopy
Phantom's Phaeton

I think that'd be a great idea, but doesn't seem very likely  

:dude:


----------



## f1steph

A couple of weeks ago, I saw a superbe picture of aa 1951 Buick LeSabre. Man I searched everywhere to find out it any model kit company ever released it. The answer is no. Only a diecast by Franklin Mint Precision Models. Here's what it looked like. 
http://www.conceptcarz.com/folder/v..._id=998&vehicleTypeID=0&PrintAllPictures=true

Oh I also like the 1956 Lincoln Futura (& '66 Batmobile).


----------



## ost15jr

That LeSabre is one very hot car! That's actually strictly a showcar - never made it to production although some of its features made it onto other Buick models.

I don't think anyone's produced a kit of it but I think it would be a great idea if done for a level three builder with lots of attention to detail.

To be honest, I've often thought it would be great if Polar Lights considered getting a little more into the automotive market (but not at the expense of their figure kits) with a line of experimental or show-car kits like the Lesabre, the 1953 Buick Wildcat, the original Firebirds I, II, and III, the Thunderbolt, Corvair/Corvette etc etc etc. There are many many many absolutely knockout cars out there that were built specifically for car shows that would make beautiful kits along the same lines as the Lincoln Futura and Pontiac Club De Mer (but not curbside kits).

:dude:


----------



## xr4sam

Anybody remember the Pro-Street Thunderbird and Firebird that Monogram put out about 20 years ago? Basically, they were NHRA Pro-Stock cars with civillian paint jobs and license plates. Neat concept, though...


----------



## f1steph

ost15jr said:


> That LeSabre is one very hot car! That's actually strictly a showcar - never made it to production although some of its features made it onto other Buick models.
> 
> 
> I just looked at the article on July's Automobile magazine (with the Ford GT40 on the cover). They have a nice tribute about the '50 LeSabre. Learned that only 2 cars were made, that it had 2 carburators, one for gazoline (when driving normally) and the second was activated when you wanted to kick ass but it was sucking Methanol. The gas tank and the methanol tank were stored seperately in a back wing. Pretty neat. Also they used honeycomb for the floor, fiberglass and aluminium for the body to remove some weight. Also this car was the first american concept car ever made, plus it was the first to have a tachometer. Any how, for more info about it, get the magazine. It's worth it if you like the car.


----------



## f1steph

Oh I forgot to ask you guys something. Any trick to make a model kit tire look ..... like a real tire? Do you spray flat black on it or something?


----------



## ost15jr

I usually just dry-brush flat white on the lettering with a very fine brush, and lately I've been sanding the treads to make them look like they've been driven on: Put a piece of very fine sandpaper (modelling sandpaper, with a plastic backing if you've got it because it's finer than regular sandpaper) on a tabletop so it's laid flat. Then rub the tread on it in a motion the same as if the tire were skidding. The model tire tread probably won't be even, so you may have to do this for awhile before the tread is flat and you've sanded the whole area. This tends to look really good on model tires that have a tread on them (but be careful to not sand the tread off!) and pretty good on slicks.

I don't really have any ideas to make the rubber look like real tire rubber, though.

Hope this helps!

:dude:


----------



## stevette66

I rather liked the Oscar Mayer "winniemoblie" It has survived the test of time and is still around.Stevette66


----------



## beck

there was a show car called the Bathtub buggy ( had 2 tubs for passengers and a toilet for the driver's seat , lots of brass plating ) put out by a company i can't remember . but it was a real show car . 
also love most of the TD stuff that Monogram put out and i can't leave out the Munster's cars . 
hb


----------



## ost15jr

There were actually two Bathtubmobiles:

"The Bathtub Buggy" was a Monogram kit designed, by George Barris. 
http://www.showrods.com/showrod_pages/bathtub_buggy.html

"The Bathtub" -- I think this is the one you're thinking of -- was originally by Eldon. Doyusha owns the moulds now.
http://www.showrods.com/showrod_pages/bathtub.html

I also love The Bathtub -- it was one of the first models I ever made! I'd love to see that one again!
:dude:


----------



## beck

whhoooeeee , after an exhausting 3 minute search of the net i found out the kit i'm talking about was produced by Eldon and is different fron the TD designed Monogram kit ( so yeah there wuz 2 of 'em ) . 

hb


----------



## beck

great pics OST ! thanks . i love both of those cars . so much cool detail . 
do you know if Doyusha still produces the Eldon version ? i'd love to get one again . 
hb


----------



## ost15jr

Nope. 

Both kits show up on Ebay from time to time but usually they're partially built. It's been awhile since I looked, but I believe new ones tend to go for around the $60 mark.
:dude:


----------



## spe130

f1steph said:


> ost15jr said:
> 
> 
> 
> That LeSabre is one very hot car! That's actually strictly a showcar - never made it to production although some of its features made it onto other Buick models.
> 
> Also this car was the first american concept car ever made, plus it was the first to have a tachometer. Any how, for more info about it, get the magazine. It's worth it if you like the car.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the '39 Buick Y-Job has the honor of being the first American concept car. It would make a cool kit, too.
Click to expand...


----------



## crazy mike

Remember "The Sizzler"? Old Monogram kit with tons of extra parts? You could build anything from a minimun 60's dragster to a full bodied altered rod.


I wish my scanner worked. The wife found some old black and white photos. It's an old AMT dragster with two frames stretched out and a chrome Allison V-12 nestled in. Doing a wheelie on the floor next to an MPC FunnyHugger Camaro.


----------



## The-Nightsky

I remember one my brother had called "slicks n sticks" I think.....Built up into a stagecoach type hot rod.......what sticks out in my mind is that it came with a bunch of wood pieces.....guess that was a "multi media" kit for 1972.I'd like to find one of those.


----------



## Babaganoosh

the Wraith


----------



## PhilipMarlowe

tr7nut said:


> I saw the FUZZY Batmobile at the 1976 Memphis Autorama, where it was displayed proudly next to Adam West!  I would say that i have his autograph, but technically what i have is my name in his hand writing.  His pic's came with the standard autograph on them and all he had to do was write your name on it. What a rip, but as a 12 year old boy i was just thrilled to get to see him and more importantly THE CAR!!


Small world, I was there too! They also had the "Bonnie & Clyde Death Car" and "The Godfather Death Car". I got the same crappy Adam West picture, as well as one from the "Playmate of the Year". I don't remember her name, but still remember she had horrible acne under about a 2" layer of make-up.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe

But for sublimely cool car designs, I can't believe nobody mentioned this guy


----------



## kit-junkie

Boot Hill Express, Munsters Koach, Ice T, Red Baron, T-rantula, Paddy Wagon, Monkee Mobile, Raiders Coach, James Bond Aston Martin DB5 and the Turbine Car. I really can't pick an absolute favorite.


----------



## almostvirgin

A friend picked up a Revell Surfite kit 4 me at diecast/toy show. It's pretty neat. Does anyone know anything about this model - old or reissue or ????? 

I'd like to put it together even tho cars aren't my thing, just cause I'd like to do the scene on box in a dio.


----------



## ost15jr

Surfite: http://www.showrods.com/showrod_pages/surfite.html

Anyone into show rods really should go to the site above, it's fantabulous!

I've found more kits on that site that I've forgotten about!
:dude:


----------



## terryr

Pie Wagon
Beatnik Box
Beatnik Bandit
Pink Panther-mobile
All of the Deals Wheels
the Garbage Truck surfers rod
A car transporter with clear sides that pivoted in the center and had four wheels in total. I know it existed but can't find evidence of it.
Mission Impossible-mobile (a custom eldorado? )


----------



## ChrisW

How were the old "Eldon" kits? I know I had at least one (the Pink Panther mobile that TerryR mentioned) but I don't remember the fit, detail or construction. What I do remember is not liking the photography on the boxes!


----------



## scotpens

I've always been a big fan of Darryl "Bubbletop King" Starbird's cars, my favorite being the ultra-smooth, clean-lined Predicta. Built five or six of those over the years. I also loved building "Big Daddy" Roth's creations when I was a kid, though now they're a bit outrageous for my tastes. And, of course, don't forget the Renwal Revivals, those Virgil Exner designs for "modern" (i.e., mid-1960s) versions of classic cars. (Although some of the Revival kits built up into rather oddly proportioned models that didn't look much like the box art, they're still fun.)

BTW, is Darryl Starbird his real name?


----------



## ost15jr

Don't know if Starbird is his real name, but I loved the L'il Coffin! I built that kit twice as a kid and I have another I plan on building as an adult!
:dude:


----------



## beck

oh yeah ! love the L'il Coffin and Boothill Express . speaking of skeletons , wasn't there one called Laramie Stage Ghost ? or something like that . 
can't remember who made it . 
hb


----------



## ost15jr

Laramie Stage Coach: http://www.showrods.com/showrod_pages/stage_ghost.html 

Everybody go HERE: http://www.showrods.com

:dude:


----------



## fluke

Monogram's Rommel's Rod for sure!!


----------



## fluke

NUM11BLADE said:


> Wow, Tom Daniels certainly had an Imaginative mind. The Red Baron for sure, I remember building Rommel's Rod when I was a kid (Fluke has a nice one). Im trying to finnish Tom's Roarin Rail right now (it now has an interesting twist to it) a few more days till done. :freak:
> 
> The Deals Wheels stuff was neat too, I had a green VW Bug.


Thanks Dude!

Here is one pic:


----------



## buzzconroy

ost15jr said:


> Don't know if Starbird is his real name, but I loved the L'il Coffin! I built that kit twice as a kid and I have another I plan on building as an adult!
> :dude:


he was great he design the big T for monogram, I have the reissue and little t great kits, those days are relived by building these classics showrods, but Boot hill express is my fav, remeber it well as a kid.

Buzz


----------



## Auroranut

Here's a bit of mindless trivia- did you know Aurora did the Li'l Coffin? 

It was the '32 Skidoo kit in 1/32 scale. Aurora based their kit on the first round of mods to Larry Farbers car.
I just thought people would need this information in order to live their lives to the fullest...

Chris.


----------



## buzzconroy

lil coffin came out first? 1962

Buzz


----------



## terryr

I found that kit I referenced a few years back.

It was both a kit and a display for a car model. Pivotted behind the cab.


----------



## darkwanderer

BatFanMan said:


> Favorite "Unique" Car Model?


I really don't belive if it's been modeled yet. Don't know for sure what it is, but I think I'll know it when I see it.



Steve244 said:


> Well we're talking models. I'd have to say Jo-Han's Chrysler Turbine. The original not the curbside.
> Detailed everything. Even the parts trees are engineered to nest together in the box.


A very good start Steve. An excellent, but difficult builder.



NeilUnreal said:


> Though it's not technically a show car, or even a "real" car, my favorite is AMT's AMTronic. I'd like to see more kits of concept cars and trade-show prototypes.


Actually from what I've read, it was based on a real (non-functional) car. AMT then "stole" the design and made it their's. Great, but difficult model. I'd love to see more like it. I love show/concept cars irrespective of the manufacturer.



BatFanMan said:


> I think I remember reading in Boy's Life years ago how in 10 years, cars would fly, etc. One of the drawings closely resembled the Silhouette.


I remember that article, it was from the mid '60s. And I'm still waiting for my flying car.


----------



## f1steph

ost15jr said:


> That LeSabre is one very hot car! That's actually strictly a showcar - never made it to production although some of its features made it onto other Buick models.:dude:


Gee that's an old thread coming back to life....


That car was very unique. Remember we're in 1951. 

Designed by Harley J. Earl's studio with styling cues from jet fighter planes and used by him for years as an everyday driver, the LeSabre offered a preview of the aircraft styling that followed in the '50s. The ‘51 LeSabre contained such technological features as a dual gasoline and alcohol fuel system and a moisture sensor which would raise the convertible top if it began raining when the owner was away from the car.

2 separate tanks were located in the back fenders, the engine had a special carburator, when the car was running normally, it was using the gasoline fuel and when you needed more power, it was using the alcolol fuel. It was also a very low car compared to the ones in the '50's.


----------



## Mark McGovern

*Okay, so call me a lowlife...*

Funny thing, but when the Aurora Monster Rods were first issued in the 1960s I felt they were beneath my contempt, now they're another momento of my dissipated youth. I always liked Roth's Finks, too, and even the Weird-Ohs. I guess the charm of these kits for me is that the figure was half the model.

Mark McGee, good to hear from you, Fred!


----------



## deadmanincfan

I was working at Burger King a few years ago when the Wienermobile pulled in...guess they wanted a change of pace. Still have the Wienermobile whistle they gave me too...:thumbsup:


----------



## beck

i always loved the Tom Daniels rods esp when i was a kid . and the Ed Roth cars too . 
my fave among the TD cars would have to be the Boot Hill Express followed closely by Rommel's Rod .
for Ed Roth it'd be Tweedy Pie . i know it's not really far out but to me it is the best lookin' T bucket hot rod ever . 
hb


----------



## Duck Fink

wow..this IS an old thread. Back to the original question.....I am going to have to say Dragula. There is something about a coffin hotrod that screams "I'M GOIN' DOWN IN FLAMES....and all you have to do is take the wheels off of the wreckage and stick me in the ground!"


----------



## Zombie_61

Far too many great cars to choose from, but I'd have to say Tom Daniel's Tijuana Taxi is my all-time favorite, with Rommel's Rod running a close second.

Then there's Ed "Big Daddy" Roth's Tweedy Pie, Outlaw, and Beatnik Bandit, George Barris' Munster Koach, Dragula, and Batmobile, Darryl Starbird's Li'l Coffin...


----------



## crazy mike

Wow a blast from the past thread!


crazy mike said:


> Remember "The Sizzler"? Old Monogram kit with tons of extra parts? You could build anything from a minimun 60's dragster to a full bodied altered rod.
> 
> 
> I wish my scanner worked. The wife found some old black and white photos. It's an old AMT dragster with two frames stretched out and a chrome Allison V-12 nestled in. Doing a wheelie on the floor next to an MPC FunnyHugger Camaro.


Now in retrospect, I'd like to see a reissue of the old Revell custom parts line. Was always more fun to create your own hot rod out of the scrap parts box. My biggest gripe about most kits was that you could ONLY build it as the specified car. Most didn't have a frame or any understructure like a real vehicle to allow for mods. The engine and wheels were just glued onto a toylike body.

Well the scanners fixed. Heres an old blurry b&w Brownie shot from the late 60's- Scrap box cars rule !:wave: 

http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q42/MikeWithTheEvilBlackHat/Rail.jpg


----------



## Auroranut

Cool pic Crazy Mike! Is that an Allison engine in the slingshot?

I can't pick between Larry Farbers Li'l Coffin ,Ray Fahrners Boot Hill Express, or George Barris' Dragula.Out of all the car kits ever produced, these three are my all time favourites.

Chris.


----------



## beck

Drag U La !! how could i forget that one lol . truly unique,and just imagine how much FUN it would be to drive ! 
hb


----------



## schmidtjv

MPC's Creepy Coupe from the Wacky Races. It was one of my very first models!

John


----------



## crazy mike

Auroranut said:


> Is that an Allison engine in the slingshot?
> 
> Chris.


Yes it is! According to the web, the donor kit has been reissued. Search for "Allison Thunderland". (Revell's 1/32 allison from their old P-40 kit looks kinda neat in an old Monogram 32nd rail too):devil:


----------



## Auroranut

I'm actually putting that motor in a rotted out Ford C-600 truck kit. I've peen playing with it (the truck!) for a while and have the nitrous and cooling systems worked out. One day I might get it finished!

Chris.


----------



## crazy mike

Pictures will be required or we'll send Guido the kneecapper after ya.


----------



## Auroranut

I hope Guido's a good swimmer- I live in Australia!!
I'll see about posting pics of the build so far as soon as I can get to the kit.

Chris.


----------



## chevy263

I couldnt pick just one besides drag racing kits there a close second in favorite kits to own and build.


----------

